# Como fazer tópicos eficientes!

## AngusYoung

Pessoal, algumas dicas para vocês ao criarem tópicos:

1 - Antes de postar qualquer assunto no Fórum use o nosso sistema de Busca (do Fórum e do Site).

Exemplo: esta procurando por modem digita modem ou winmodem na busca

2 - Sejam bem específicos! Um título descritivo chama mais a atenção do que um título desesperado.

Exemplo ruim: Ajudem-me por favor!

Exemplo bom: Problemas ao compilar o gcc

3 - O mesmo vale para a descrição do tópico

Exemplo ruim: Ajuda!

Exemplo bom: Gcc não funciona

4 - Dê o maior número possível de informações relevantes sobre o problema. Por exemplo, se você está tendo problemas ao executar o XFree, é interessante nos informar sua placa de vídeo, versão do XFree, distribuição, versão do kernel, etc.

5 - Seja objetivo, tente escrever de forma clara. Evite utilizar formas de expressão comumente utilizadas em chats.

Exemplo ruim: Kra, vc tah ligado naquelas paradas du gcc eh foda num tah funfando

Exemplo bom: Meu, sabe aquelas opções do gcc? Pois é, não estão funcionando ...

6 - Evite o Caps Lock a todo custo.

Exemplo ruim: AHHHH TÁ DANDO KERNEL PANIC COM MEU KERNEL XXXXX ...

Exemplo bom: Ahhhh tá dando Kernel panic com meu kernel xxxx ...

Bom, por enquanto é isso. Não levem a mal esse post, mas isso realmente facilita o trabalho de quem tem interesse em ajudar e ajuda a fazer do fórum um lugar agradável. Se alguém tiver alguma outra sugestão, é só postar aí.

Se mesmo assim você estiver em dúvida visite http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html. Este link contém uma série de dicas interessantes, netiqueta, etc que podem lhe ajudar a se fazer entendido.

----------

## mamsbrl

Só para completar, evite o excesso de gírias. Este forum tem pessoas de várias nacionalidades que não entende a gíria específica da sua região.

----------

## tqk_j

bom senso sempre ajuda!!  :Smile: 

----------

## domus-br

Boa iniciativa, parabens

----------

## Dark Shoyu

Uma boa prática nos fóruns do Gentoo é acrescentar [solved] ou [resolvido] nos posts que de fato foram resolvidos. Assim podemos saber que o problema foi resolvido para o autor do post, pelo menos. Acho que essa poderia entrar para a lista também. :]

----------

